# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Deck The Halls December Competition - 2018

## KarlaB18

Hello DreamViewers,

*Competition Begins: WED 5 DEC - 8:00 PM (Your Time)
Competition Ends: SAT 5 JAN - 8:00 PM (Your Time)

**Rules:
*- Be fair to others
- Be fair to yourself
- Ensure all dreams are supported with evidence (your dream journal)
- Please don't be sneaky and try to calculate more points than you should.
- In contrast, believe in yourself and don't be too harsh. If you don't understand a scoring criteria, read the example scenario further down the post, or message me (or if it's short and only a one-off occasion, you can put in the thread).
- Post your nightly results whenever you like, at your own pace
- If there are any other DreamViewers hosting competitions in August, feel free to support them, the more the merrier.
- HAVE FUN!!!!

*Teams:
*The teams are "Bauble" and "Tinsel".

*Bauble:
*DV-DEC2018-Bauble.jpg

*Advanced:
*- FireFlyMan*

Intermediate:
*- misotanni*

Beginner
*- KarlaB18
- spellbee2


*Tinsel:
*DV-DEC2018-Tinsel.jpg

*Advanced:

**Intermediate:*
- dolphin
- ZAD

*Beginner:*
- MadMonkey
- Durza
- PoppySeed



*Objective Of The Competition

*Explore your dreams and in the process of that, explore yourself! Discover who you are. The points run the same as the last competition. There is a fighting chance for non-lucid dreams, just so they can have some fun too but their standard tasks are capped at 1.0 and advanced at 2.0 (except for the reality check which will only apply for successful lucids), that way, performances by lucid dreamers aren't threatened and if you keep the lucids going, you'll win anyway. But remember, with me, it's all about the fun and improving the general quality of your dreams, including recall. As I have more experience, there will also be some specific team tasks which will have a set high number for lucid dreams and will be capped at 5.0 for non-lucid dreams.



Non-lucid only aspects:
- Recall a full non-lucid dream (*1.0*)

- Recall a non-lucid fragment (*0.5*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *3.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *5.0*)

- Recall any non-lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *7.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

Lucid only aspects:
- Recall your first lucid dream of the night (*10.0*)

- Was introduced via DILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was introduced via WILD (an additional *5.0*)

- Was introduced via WBTB (an additional *2.0*)

- Subsequent lucid dreams: all methods (*5.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 3 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *9.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 5 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *12.0*)

- Recall a lucid dream over 7 consecutive nights - Can't skip a night or the chain will be broken (an additional *15.0*)
NOTE: Once you have completed the 7 night chain, you will have to start your chain again. So the 7 chain would be an expected maximum of 4 times.

All Dreamer Tasks - Basic: ________________ Lucid Dreamer Points _____ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*15.0*) _________________ (*3.0*)


- Achieve a new personal goal _____________ (*10.0*) _________________ (*2.0*)
Adjustment: Each goal may be achieved a maximum of 3 times during the span of the month

- Perform a reality check _________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ *N/A*

- Summon a dream guide ________________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Have a dream guide automatically appear __ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Summon a miscellaneous DC ____________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fly _________________________________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Transform/shape-shift __________________ (*6.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Partial ______________________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Breathe an element ____________________ (*6.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Help someone in need __________________ (*4.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Buy/Purchase something ________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Sell something ________________________ (*3.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Become invisible ______________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Control another object or DC _____________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Ask for advice _________________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Meet a DV team-mate __________________ (*7.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV team-mate _______________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Meet a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)
Additional DV enemy __________________________ (*3.0*) ___________________ (*0.5*)

- Encounter an enemy/rival from waking-life _ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV team-mate ________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Get advice from a DV enemy...? _________ (*10.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Show a DV team-mate something ________ (*5.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a DV enemy _____________________ (*5.0*) __________________ (*1.0*)

- Fight a waking-life enemy/rival __________ (*4.0*) ___________________ (*1.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Advanced: ___________ Lucid Dreamer Points _______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Be a dream guide yourself _____________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Cause a geographical disaster __________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Time travel _________________________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Invent something that's never __________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)
been heard of before

- Save the planet _____________________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

- Discover a new life-form/species ________ (*10.0*) ___________________ (*2.0*)

All Dreamer Tasks - Christmas Special: ____ Lucid Dreamer Points _______ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Visit Santa at the North Pole ___________ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Sneak into Santa's sack of presents _____ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Get a job as one of Santa's elves _______ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Discover whether you're on the nice list __ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
or naughty list

- Nth Hemisphere: Experience a Christmas _ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
on the beach

- Sth Hemisphere: Experience a Christmas _ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
in the snow

- Ask your dream guide what Christmas is _ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
about. What do they tell you?

- Deck the halls with boughs of holly _____ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)

- Walk around in an inflatable Christmas __ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
tree costume. What reactions do you
get from others around you?

- Be awake when Santa delivers your _____ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
present; what happens?

- Have the perfect family Christmas ______ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
gathering

- Spend the night of Christmas eve at ____ (*15.0*) ___________________ (*3.0*)
your dream guide's

Team Tasks - Bauble: _________________ Lucid Dreamer Points ________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Decorate your own bauble ____________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Wear an outfit made of baubles ________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Make it rain baubles _________________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Convince the owner of the house that ___ (*40.0*) ____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
you are a bauble. Will they put you on
their Christmas tree?

Team Tasks - Tinsel: __________________ Lucid Dreamer Points ________ Non-Lucid Dreamer Points
- Do some threading, can you actually ____ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)
make tinsel?

- Wear an outfit made of tinsel __________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Make it rain bits of tinsel _____________ (*20.0*) ____________________ (*5.0*)

- Convince the owner of the house that ___ (*40.0*) ____________________ (*10.0*) <--- BONUS TEAM TASK
you are a piece of tinsel. Will they put
you on their Christmas tree?

NOTE: Team tasks are capped at 2 successful attempts for the entire competition. The team bonus task is capped at 1 successful attempt for the entire competition.

League Bonus
1st: (100.0)
2nd: (50.0)
3rd (25.0)

Help With Points
Example Scenario:

___Non-Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was swooping down viciously towards me. I thought he was going to peck my eyes out. I cried "Help! I'm not invincible!". My dream guide appeared and acted as a barrier between me and the bird. The bird hit her but nothing of hers was affected, she was indeed invincible. She then took me to the city and pointed to a homeless man sitting in front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

Full NL dream = 1.0
Summon DG = 1.0
Help someone in need = 1.0
Meet a team-mate = 1.0 for Lisa, 0.5 for Grace = 1.5
TOTAL POINTS = *4.5*

___Lucid
The sky was grey, a bird was coming down towards me in slow motion. "I'm dead", I thought until I looked down at my fingers and noticed six of them. "Hang on... it's a dream!", I said to myself. I had control now, I breathed the element of Earth which repelled the bird away in the opposite direction. The dream then took me to the city. I could explore but I knew there was more potential, so I summoned my dream guide to ask her what I should do. She appeared and pointed to a homeless man sitting in-front of the book store, I decided to give him $10. After that, I met Lisa in the cafe, who is my DV comp team member in real life. Just as another DV team member Grace was walking in, the dream ended.

First lucid of the night = 10.0
DILD method = 5.0
Breathe an element = 6.0
Summon a dream guide = 10.0
Help someone in need = 4.0
Meet a team-mate (Lisa) = 7.0
Additional team-mate (Grace) = 3.0
TOTAL POINTS = *45.0*

Once you are in the competition, please specify your personal goals.

Be sure to comment in this thread on a regular basis (at least every 5 - 7 days), so I know you're still interested. If you're reading this thread and are interested, put your name in the sign-up thread and then you will be added into a team.

Thanks for participating and dream away!

----------


## RelicWraith

May as well lay out my goals right now. Good luck, everyone.

*Personal Goals*Dilate timeCreate a dream anchorInvoke Marloss BerriesRevisit a previously claimed location (Mall-Side Studio; Beach Near the City; Green Hill Zone; Floating Mangrove Isles)Visit IrvaVisit a Dwarf FortressCreate a sapient artificial lifeformAssemble seven magical artifacts to amplify dream powers (ie the seven Chaos Emeralds, the Infinity Gauntlet + Infinity Gems, etc.)

*Old Personal Goals*Invoke a "lucidity gauge" in dreamInvoke/create/claim a personal baseCreate a copy of myself COMPLETE!Willingly discorporate one or more senses (ie clairvoyance)Assume the "Spellforged Guardian" form

----------


## MadMonkey

New Personal Goals:
summon gandalfcast d&d magictalk to people at the yawning portal

Old Personal Goals
summon Julianafly to the moon

----------


## dolphin

old personal goals
-make out with dc
-fully transform into dolphin
-become invincible

----------


## KarlaB18

Deck the halls with pers'nal goals, fa la la la la la la la la. Tis the seas'n to-be on a rolls fa la la la la la la la la...

*Current Personal Goals:*
- Have another attempt at elevator exposure practise with 18-Volt
- Have all 3 dream guide team members in one dream
- Have Dreamy WB or 18-Volt take you to see your deceased grandfather
- Start the dream off with a dream guide already present
- Witness lap travel on 18-Volt's lap

*Old Personal Goals:*
- Provide an instance of guidance to 9-Volt
- Physically witness Sneaky Gamer yourself
- Encounter 18-Volt without any headset or glasses
- Have a dream in Diamond City
- Discover where Dreamy WB lives; do I live with her?
- On lap travel, have Dreamy WB travel faster than a car

----------


## dolphin

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
summon dc-5 points

competition total-20 points

I was on the ocean riding a sea lion and the scene changed to me riding piggyback on a young lady through a mall, at which point I became lucid. I asked her if she wanted to make out but she said she didn't have time. I kissed her a couple of times and let her go. I tried to summon another young lady but summoned a young man.

----------


## RelicWraith

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 1

Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Breath Element (Wind) - 6 points
Conjure Dream Guide - 10 points
Cause Disaster (Tornado) 10 points
Reality Check - 5 points

Subtotal - 49 points
*Competition Total - 49 points*

----------


## MadMonkey

*Night 1 and 2*

https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/mad...-guild-85839/#

-recall two non-lucid dreams: 2 points
*competition total: 2 points*

----------


## Durza

*Night 1--12/6/18*

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

Achieve a Personal Goal - 15 points  (Goal 5 - completed once)


*Competition Total: 30.5 points*


DJ Link



Also....I hope I didn't do it wrong....my one dream I remember was non lucid except for the very end....so I counted that as a non-lucid fragment and a DILD lucid dream.  Also there seemed to be two things that said for a personal goal and one was worth 10 points and the other was worth 15 points...


*Personal Goals:*
-Fly
-Freeze the World
-Teleport
-Reverse gravity
-Stop and think about actually BEING in a lucid dream--purpose is to use this to increase lucidity and dream control

----------


## dolphin

Night 2

1 dream-1 point

competition total-21 points

dream-I was in the kitchen of my dad's house during breakfast. I gathered an assortment of little breakfast appetizers that were available to eat. I was concerned about getting to school on time. I woke up in a bedroom and looked at a clock that was in front of me. Then I woke up for real.

----------


## RelicWraith

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 2

Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight - 4 points
Team Task (Design Bauble) - 20 points

Subtotal - 42 points
*Competition Total - 91 points*

----------


## Durza

*Night 2--12/7/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points*
*Competition Total: 31*


DJ Link

----------


## ZAD

Personal Goals
	* Incubate rain in a nonlucid
	* Incubate scenes in front of mirrors in a nonlucid
	* Time dilation
	* Waterbending
	* Spiderman web-slinging and swinging
	* Really realize that I have _full control_ once lucid
	* Command my subconscious not to wake up until I explicitely tell it to
	* Command my subconscious to provide a profound sensory experience
	* Command my subconscious to grant me full awareness of waking life memories
		Bonus: " " awareness of all dreams in full detail upon waking
		Bonus: recall the events of the previous day in detail
	* Change the weather to make it rain while already lucid
		Bonus: do so indoors
	* Teleport or otherwise travel to incubated realm
	* Summon a waking life object in perfect detail
	* Summon an aircraft
		Bonus: X-Wing
		Bonus: Airship
		Bonus: Da Vinci Helicopter

Morning of 12-6:
3x1 + 2x.5 = +4 => 4
Morning of 12-7:
3x1 + 2x.5 = +4 => 8
[DJ Entry for both]

Running total: 8

----------


## dolphin

Night 3

1 NLD-1 point

1 LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
summon DC-5 points

night total-21 points
competition total-42 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



NLD-I was on a golf course, playing golf. I was on a fairway trying to hit a shot into a green. People starting crowding around me. I had to shoo some people away so I wouldn't hit them with the club during my swing. They refused to move, so I continued doing this until the dream ended.

LD-I was walking down a street and entered some sort of industrial workplace, where I became lucid. I summoned a lady and asked her if she wanted to make out. She said no. I asked her if she wanted to hug. She said okay. We hugged until the dream ended.

----------


## RelicWraith

::raspberries::

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 3

Dream Fragments (1) - 0.5 point
Non-LD - 1 point

*Competition Total - 92.5 points*

----------


## Durza

*Night 2--12/7/18*

Full Non-lucid Dream - 1 point

*Sub Total: 1 point*
*Competition Total: 32 points*


DJ Link

----------


## ZAD

Morning of 12-8:
1 NL = +1 => *9* (total)


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



Long, vivid nonlucid with DCs from several points in my past. Starts at a convention center where I get coffee with a few of them, end up moving to a campus where I skateboard really unstably (sensations [movement, wind, gravity, those crunchy vibrations you get through your feet when the skateboard wheels roll over pebbly concrete] were very intense) down a hill after going to one of their dorms. Later end up at a competitor to my WL employer with a coworker, we're sneaking around although we don't have bad intentions, end up getting caught and one of our phones starts playing an embarassing video.



Been short on sleep lately. Will have lots of sleep tonight and tomorrow morning, so I have a good feeling I'll get lucid then. Congrats on everyone's lucids so far!

----------


## dolphin

night 4

NLD-1 point
NLD 3 nights in a row-3 points

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
RC-5 points
flying-4 points

night total-28 points
competition total-70 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



NLD-I was on a practice area of a golf course. I was called up to the first tee, where there was a group of golfers that were waiting to play and the manager that tells which groups to go out and when. I was told by the manager I could go out on the course ahead of the group waiting, but to be sure that I called out for help if I needed it.

LD-I woke up and could hear some music coming from an alarm clock. I tried to sink into the bed as an RC and it worked. I decided to fly up and away from the house. I lowered myself towards the ground and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't.




night 5
1 dream-1 point
competition total 71 points


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I went on a roller coaster with my mom, went on a train ride, and was outside of a school or daycare center, where kids were sitting or lying around and adults were trying to motivate them to be more active.

----------


## RelicWraith

::double raspberries::

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 4 & 5


*Spoiler* for _Not much. All but one were fragments_: 




In a hotel at night. I take a shower, but realize too late that I left my towel elsewhere.

Fragment involving the Flash and a woman that brings bad luck.

Watching nephew play a Donald Duck platformer game, which then warped into an off-brand Super Mario game.

Full dream. A woman chases around and violently abuses some guy that she just met. I command shadows to forn an orb around her and trap her. Cut. I'm flying over a city. I wake up before I realized it.

Watching an altered version of Lean on Me. The ending was a lot more tragic for the protagonists. 

In a communal yard between apartment buildings. Mom was there. Mosquitos were rampant.




Dream Fragments (6) - 3 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Command DC/Object (Command Shadows) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 6 points
*Competition Total - 98.5 points*

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of 9th and 10th

4x1 + 1x.5 = +4.5 => 13.5
2x1 = +2 => 15.5

Running total: *15.5*


*Spoiler* for __: 



Still no lucids for this competition...actually it's the longest I've gone without a lucid for a while now. But after reflecting on it, it's not really getting me down. I started reading over my past lucids and realized that I was kind of taking them for granted -- these are amazing experiences that most people don't have after all. So for now I'm focusing on appreciating the dreams I have every night, and getting ready for my next lucid.

----------


## dolphin

night 6
1 fragment-0.5 point
Recall NLD 5 consecutive nights-5 points

1 LD-10 points
WILD-5 points
partial transformation-3 points

night total-23.5 points
competition total-94.5 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I saw my grandpa in his bedroom watching poker on tv while resting in bed.

LD-I noticed an unusual amount of green color behind my eyelids, so I tried to enter a dream by making the color more intense. I turned the color white, before it dissolved into white specks against a black background, as if they were stars in space. However, a voice said these white specks were actually bubbles. Realizing I was underwater, I tried to transform into a dolphin. I could feel a dolphin body. When I tried to see my body, I saw that the body I was feeling and moving was in third-person perspective. I tried to get the image of my body back into first-person perspective, but woke up.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Morning of 12-11
Cool but short WILD. Getting back in the swing of things.  ::thumbup:: 

3x1 + 2x.5 + 
10(LD) + 5(WILD) + 2 (WBTB) + 2 (RC) = 
+23 => 38.5

Running total: *38.5*

----------


## Durza

*Night 4--12/9/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 32.5*


DJ Link 


*Note I accidentally said in my previous post that it was Night 2---12/7/18 but it was actually Night 3---12/8/18

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, better.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 6

Dream Fragments (9) - 4.5 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Transformation (Shrink) - 6 points 

Subsequent LD - 5 points

Flight - 4 points
Breath Element (Wind) - 6 points

Subtotal - 42.5 points
*Competition Total - 141 points*

----------


## ZAD

4x1 + 2x.5 = +5 => 43.5

Running total: *43.5*


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




12-12
Dream #1: Fridge: long dream in a supermarket/mall area, yellow lighting, I'm in a meeting/convention room with several others. I leave to go to a stainless steel fridge's freezer on the underneath levels. I see in the back some frozen bags of peas, bell peppers, and onions from the Farmer's Market that my parents used to have; I also see a small mostly frozen bottle of Jack Daniel's (I thought in the dream, "I don't think they make them that small" and also "that shouldn't be frozen" but didn't get lucid). I remember the feeling of the dream and that it went on for a good while before and after, but this is the main segment I can pull up to the surface at the moment. Highly influenced by the movie we watched last night (Wicker Park). 
Dream #2: Bathroom: yellow lighting, small square tiles on floor, beige stall doors that have no room to close, don't want to touch the locks on the doors, unsure if women or men's room, both are coming in, conversation with other bathroomgoer.
Dream #3: Troll Nightmare: in a large house ascending the levels, it's open like a bungalow I guess? It's daylight/blue lighting. Reminds me a bit of the garage sale house at F.L., but a teensy bit more millionaire mansion-ish. I'm accompanied by someone (homeowner?) when out of the corner of my eye on a lower level I see a black (not as in brown skin, actual grey/black) troll thing. At first it looks cute, has huge ears and a huge face, kind of shaped like a chinese dragon or where the wild things are kind of face. But  I'm still sort of avoiding letting it see me or my companion, and I think the dream picks up on this. The creature gets a little taller and is now carrying a very cool and dangerous looking spear and is running angrily up the structure towards us. We flee and I wake up.
Lost a dream here that I remembered earlier in the night.
Fragment #1: 9 backyard: walking along the fence?
Fragment #2: 9 living room: my sister is videotaping, we finish the main event and reenter the room and she says "watch out, it's still recording!"
Dream #4: Suicidal dad writing his suicide note on his shirt and tie with a felt tip pen. My mom is absent or dead? It's Christmas or another vague holiday and he was cooking some canned carrots on the stovetop. He let them burn. I grab the tie and slap him in the face with it, smudging it, and tell him he needs to snap out of it, etc. He just starts writing it on his face and arms now. We struggle and eventually I leave and let him do his thing. We both return to the living room and walk past the camera on the tripod. My sister runs in angrily and says "It's still recording!"




Good news, the troll and his spear may have been successful dream incubation (albeit on a small scale)! I've been focusing on incubating small elements or themes of dreams instead of entire scenes. Last night before bed, I didn't do any MILD or other induction techniques, just thought and focused on the idea of "fantasy elements", i.e. creatures, settings, armor, weapons, etc. and visualized/meditated on this for a while before bed. I only think this was incubation because as an adult, I rarely ever dream of fantasy elements, it's usually very plain jane with boring WL scenarios. Will try this again for the next few days to see if it works.

Follow-up: does anyone know any good, in-depth methods/tutorials/guides for dream incubation? It seems like the one thing that doesn't have a solid guide on this site or others, or at least doesn't seem like a structured thing in the same way as induction techniques or dream control methods. Thanks!

----------


## RelicWraith

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 7

Dream Fragments (4) - 2 point

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

Subtotal - 17 points
*Competition Total - 158 points*

EDIT: Whoops. Wrong link.

----------


## ZAD

Had a bunch of LDs last night! Saw another antagonist figure which is rare for me. And made it rain! Also got to sit down and ask the dream version of F some questions, and just hung out with her. It honestly would have convinced me of dream sharing if she woke up and remembered something lol. Cool experience anyway.

EDIT: DJ Entry (meant to hyperlink)

3x1 + 2x.5 + 
10 (first LD) + 5 (DILD) + 2 (WBTB) + 4x5 (other LDs) + 
15 (personal goal*)
= +56 => 99.5

Running total: *99.5*

* Change the weather to make it rain while already lucid

----------


## dolphin

I haven't had any points the last couple of nights. I have had final exams at school and I've been focusing more on my final exams than on dreaming. I just have one more final exam tomorrow and I'm free!

----------


## KarlaB18

Points as of WED 12 DEC - 2018 (Night 7): *28.5*

Based on Dreams 499 - 505
https://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/karlab18/

----------


## RelicWraith

Dang. Well, a 3-day streak is good too.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 8

Dream Fragments (1) - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Deck The Halls December Competition - Nights 9 - 10

Dream Fragments (6) - 3 points

3-Day LD Streak - 9 points

Subtotal - 33.5 points
*Competition Total - 182.5 points
*

----------


## Durza

*Night 5--12/10/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 33 points*


DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 6--12/11/18*

Full Non-lucid Dream - 1.0 points
Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 1.5 points
Competition Total: 34.5 points*


DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 7--12/12/18*

No Recall - 0 points

*Sub Total: 0 points
Competition Total: 34.5 points*


DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 8--12/13/18*

Non-lucid Fragment (2) - 1.0 points

*Sub Total: 1.0 points
Competition Total: 35.5 points*


DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 9--12/14/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 36 points*


DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 10--12/15/18*

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points
Non-lucid Fragment (5) - 2.5 points

*Sub Total: 17.5 points
Competition Total: 53.5 points*


DJ Link

----------


## ZAD

Was lazy yesterday, no day or nightwork and I kept myself up thinking all night.

*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




12-14
Dream: In a bare 9 bedroom with F and our dog. It's a form of FA that takes place in 9 for some reason. This is the second or third I've had tonight, but this time I feel uneasy so I sit up in bed and see a DeVito-sized intruder with a shirt that says "111111" on it come in. I quickly get up and wrestle him to the ground, and push his face up under the crown molding/floorboards. I think I'm trying to rip his arms off. I ask him how he got in and he said there was a key in the front yard, I think and blame it on my sister. I try to decide if I should kill him, injure him, or let him go and just threaten him. Significant because: a) wasn't lucid but had dream control powers and was conscious of what I was doing and was "thinking" inside the dream, b) adversarial figure, three nights in a row now, and c) I felt strongly within the dream that the 111111 was somehow significant, maybe binary? Not sure. 
Dream: At a wedding, related to a train somehow. See a character I've only ever seen before in 2D form in 3D, was very interesting. We kept moving seats because we were on the wrong bride/groom side. I kept calling out to the aforementioned DC, had to pronounce the character's name in a way that was "technically correct" although not what I call them in my head in order to get a response. My dad was also there, and he kept sitting in between me and the character. The character had a seizure and I woke up.
2x1 = +2 => 101.5

12-15
Fragment: In stadium, getting food.
Dream: Have to kill people in stadium with knife, dream repeats 3 times, third time I get them in the right order and "succeed". Daylight outside, facing outwards with my back to the open inwards stadium area. Notes: Adversarial figures again, but in this case they are a group and I am the instigator, which is a bit of role reversal.
Lost all other dreams when my dog started jumping on my face.
1x1 + 1x.5 = +1.5 => 103




Running total: *103*

----------


## Durza

*Night 11--12/16/18*

First LD - 10 points
DILD - 5 points

*Sub Total: 15.0 points
Competition Total: 68.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point

1 LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points

night total-24.5 points
competition total-119 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I was on a golf course thinking about what club to hit into a green. I almost fell into a lake.

LD-I was flying over meadows and forests when I became lucid. I inadvertently dropped onto a marshy area I didn't like, so I flew again. I found a park by a lake and tried to land there but I woke up.

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry for Dec 16/17

Three lucids (that I could clearly remember at least) from the 16th! Also some really odd alternate perspective nonlucids that were memorable.

12-16:
3x1 + 1x.5 +
10 (first lucid) + 5 (DILD) + 2 (WBTB) +
5 (RC) + 2x5 (other lucids)
= +35.5 => *138.5*

12-17
2x1 + 2x.5 = +3 => *141.5*

Running total: *141.5*

Notes: I just realized I haven't been counting the 3/5/7 in a row for nonlucids. I think I'll just tally them up at the end of the month and add them to the score.

----------


## RelicWraith

Not much for night 11. Good results for night 12.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 11

Dream Fragments (1) - 0.5 point

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 12

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Summon DC (Fairy/Demon-Woman) (LD) - 5 points
Transformation (Shrinking) (LD) - 6 points

Subtotal - 32.5 points
*Competition Total - 215 points*

----------


## ZAD

Remembered ~6 dreams at time of wakeup, but lost almost everything as I had to get up immediately and go to work.


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




Dream: In an arcade/warehouse area with A, dark blue light whitish light coming in from large picture windows. We get yellow skis from a machine in the wall and have to return them. There was an unpleasant substance on the ground, maybe some kind of dark muck that we were skiing through? Vague feeling of Golden Corral. A said he was going to stay with me for a while. He was acting strange. 

Overall, the dream setting reminds me of a brown wooden gift shop I visited in a dream a long time ago. It's strange how dreams link up like this, when they're totally unrelated, but when you think of one you can't help but think of the other. Just another testament to the weird way memory works I guess.




1x1 = +1 => 142.5

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point

1st LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points
personal goal-10 points

2nd LD-5 points
flying-4 points
partial transformation-3 points

night total-42 points
competition total-161 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



dream-a young lady kissed me and asked if I wanted to have sex and I said okay. She led us into an empty restaurant and was moving chairs and tables around and I woke up.

1st LD-I woke up in bed and looked at my clock but there were no numbers. I went outside in a neighborhood to fly and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't. I saw a house party and landed there. I saw a young lady and we made out.

2nd LD-I was flying in a neighborhood and became lucid. I tried to become invincible and was able to become partially invincible but not completely.

----------


## ZAD

Tried guayusa tea -- definitely recommended (not just for lucids, really helped clear my brain fog).
DJ Entry

5x1+ 1x.5 + 10 (first lucid) + 5 (DILD) + 2 (WBTB) = +22.5 => *165*
Running total: *165*

----------


## dolphin

1 dream-1 point
recall non-lucid dream 3 consecutive nights-3 points

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
control object-5 points
flying-4 points
recall lucid dream 3 consecutive nights-9 points

Comp night 14

night total-37 points
competition total-198 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Gotta step up my game...

Deck The Halls December Competition - Nights 13 and 14

Dream Fragments (10) - 5 points

Time Travel (Rewind Time) (Non-LD) - 2 points

Subtotal - 7 points
*Competition Total - 222 points*

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points
summon dc-5 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I woke up and saw my dad and stepmom on a couch watching tv.

LD-I woke up in a room I realized wasn't mine. I jumped up to fly and tried to summon a young lady while in the air but couldn't. I landed and tried to summon a young lady but summoned a young man. As I started walking away, the man hit his head on the corner of a wall and died. Authorities approached and blamed me for the death. I decided to play along and turned myself in. We walked outside and I woke up.




night total-24.5 points
competition total-222.5 points

----------


## ZAD

DJ Entry (Dec 20)
2x1 + 2x.5 = 3 =>168 

DJ Entry (Dec 21)
1x1 + 1x.5 = 1.5 => 169.5

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point
recall NLD 5 consecutive nights-5 points

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points
recall LD 5 consecutive nights-12 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I woke up and a small dog that wasn't mine entered the room. My dog barked at it and chased it away.

LD-I was flying over a lake and became lucid. I found an island in the lake and landed there. I tried to change the forested hills around me into an ocean but couldn't. 




night total-36.5 points
competition total-249 points

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point

1st LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
reality check-5 points
control object or DC-(Made water dense enough to walk on)-5 points

DILD-5 points
flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I was working in a restaurant. I looked for the boss, found him, and asked if we needed to roll burritos. He said we did. Apparently, first we needed cheese. He gathered cheese, choosing the block cheese and disregarding the sliced cheese.

1st LD-I was walking around a house during the morning and suspected I was dreaming. I checked by trying to phase my hand through the sliding glass door, which worked. I went outside where there was a pool and a lady sitting next to it. I tried to impress the lady by walking on water. I looked at the lady to see her reaction and noticed she had really big lips. I had fun gliding across the water.

2nd LD-I was at a beach boardwalk where I became lucid. I flew and tried to work on flying faster. I noticed a monorail. I called out to the dream what the monorail represented but got no answer. I called out for information and heard a voice saying he's there. I asked the voice what the monorail represented and he said something about searching and sentiment and I think safety. I lost lucidity and was gliding across a lake, this time very fast. I found a control panel and was looking at it.




night total-34.5 points
competition total-283.5 points

----------


## MadMonkey

I'm going to have to politely drop out of the contest. I don't have enough time to post my DJ online at the moment.  :Sad:

----------


## dolphin

1 fragment-0.5 point
Recall NLD 7 consecutive nights-7 points

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
reality check-5 points

LD-5 points
flying-4 points
Recall LD 7 consecutive nights-15 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-There was a hole where I was waiting for a cat to emerge that I was supposed to fight. A black cat with lots of sharp teeth emerged from the hole and said F*** you!

ld-I woke up in bed and found that I was able to look at the ceiling with my eyes closed. I moved my bed to phase through a wall to check if I was dreaming. I tried to get up but woke up.

ld-I saw some end credits and woke up. I tried to get blue color to fill the back of my eyelids, which it did. A dream scene of outer space formed. A force was taking me back to earth. A voice-over said I was going to Philadelphia, but it seemed like I was going more towards Iceland. A dream scene of a shooter game formed, where robots were shooting lasers at each other. I shot lasers at anything who was shooting lasers. A robot called attention to himself so I started shooting lasers at it. A large man was hiding inside the robot. I shot lasers at him until he fell over.




night total-51.5 points
competition total-335 points

----------


## RelicWraith

@MadMonkey Dang, man. That's too bad.

I myself haven't had the best of days. Back sore, go figure. I'll work through the pain somehow...

Nothing for nights 15 - 16. One fragment (0.5 point) for Night 17.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Nights 18

Dream Fragments (5) - 2.5 points

Flight (Non-LD) - 1 point
Sell something (Weapons) (Non-LD) - 1 point

Subtotal - 5 points
*Competition Total - 227 points*

----------


## dolphin

3 fragments-1.5 points

LD-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points

dreams

night total-20.5 points
competition total-355.5 points

----------


## Durza

*Night 12--12/17/18*

0 Points

*Sub Total: 0.0 points
Competition Total: 68.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 13--12/18/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 69.0 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 14--12/19/18*

Non-lucid Fragment (2) - 1.0 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 70.0 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 15--12/20/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 70.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 16--12/21/18*

No Recall - 0 points

*Sub Total: 0.0 points
Competition Total: 70.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 17--12/22/18*

Non-lucid Fragment (2) - 1.0 points

*Sub Total: 1.0 points
Competition Total: 71.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 18--12/23/18*

Non-lucid Fragment (4) - 2.0 points

*Sub Total: 2.0 points
Competition Total: 73.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 19--12/24/18*

First LD - 10.0 points
DILD - 5.0 points
Fly - 2.0 points
Achieve a New Personal Goal (Flying) - 7.5 points
Achieve a Second New Personal Goal (Reverse Gravity) - 5.0 points


*Sub Total: 29.5 points
Competition Total: 103.0 points*

DJ Link 


*Note I did half points for the flying/reversing gravity stuff because in my dream it wasn't very good, (I only got a few feet of the ground and didn't totally reverse gravity)

----------


## dolphin

2 dreams-2 points
1 fragment-0.5 point


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



dream-I was in a void. A voice was saying "jif overshift" repeatedly for a few minutes. Eventually I said "shut up!" The voice continued for I heard the crack of a baseball bat and a dream scene of a stick ball game formed. I congratulated the player for hitting a home run. 

dream-I was swimming in the open ocean with my aunt when I noticed pods of dolphins. I swam over to them swim with them. 

fragment-I saw a bottle of water in s store that was marked as being two different prices; $1 and $6. I was trying to figure it out.




night total-2.5 points
competition total-358 points

----------


## dolphin

fragment 0.5 point
recall non-lucid dream 3 consecutive nights-3 points

Lucid-10 points
DILD-5 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I saw a high rise brownstone residential building on a hill in the distance. Thinking I lived there, I tried to walk there. I walked up a twisty road and woke up.

lucid-I woke up in bed holding what seemed to be a folded up map. I wondered how this was possible and it occurred to me that I was dreaming. I unfolded the paper and tried to see what it was. It seemed to be a diploma of some sort, but it was difficult to read and it was falling apart. I went outside and saw a huge sprawling pool. I jumped in to swim and tried to explore where it lead to, but woke up.




night total-18.5 points
competition total-376.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Not quite there yet.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Nights 19 - 21

Dream Fragments (11) - 5.5 points
Non-LD - 1 point

Control Object (Book) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Sell something (Weapons) (Non-LD) - 1 point
Guide Auto-Appearance (Non-LD)  - 0.5 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Guide Auto-Appearance (Non-LD)  - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 point
Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subtotal - 44 points
*Competition Total - 271 points*

----------


## dolphin

Lucid-10 points
DILD-5 points
summon dc-5 points
personal goal-10 points


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 



I became lucid in the living room of my grandmas house. I went outside, summoned a young lady, and made out with her.




night total-30 points
competition total-406.5 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 22

Dream Fragments (3) - 1.5 points

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points


Subsequent LD - 5 point
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Conjure Dream Guide (LD) - 10 points

Subtotal - 41.5 points
*Competition Total - 312.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 23
Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points
Breath Element (Wind) (LD) - 6 points

Subtotal - 28 points
*Competition Total - 340.5 points*

----------


## Durza

*Night 20--12/25/18*

0 Points

*Sub Total: 0.0 points
Competition Total: 103.0 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 21--12/26/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 103.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 22--12/27/18*

Non-lucid Fragment - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 103.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 23--12/28/18*

0 Points

*Sub Total: 0.0 points
Competition Total: 103.5 points*

DJ Link

----------


## Durza

*Night 24--12/29/18*

First LD - 10.0 points
DILD - 5.0 points
Perform A Reality Check - 5.0 points
Non-lucid Fragment (3) - 1.5 points

*Sub Total: 21.5 points
Competition Total: 125.0 points*

DJ Link

----------


## dolphin

12/28/18
0 points

12/29/18
Lucid-10 points
DILD-5 points

12/30/18
2 fragments-1 point


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 




lucid-I became lucid at my grandmas house, went in the backyard, jumped in the pool, and tried to transform into a dolphin but couldn't
fragment-I was at a supermarket and saw some kids shoplifting.
fragment-Some kids got a hold of my laptop and put on the screen pictures of their faces with their names on it.




subtotal-16 points
competition total-423 points

----------


## RelicWraith

Dangit. Well, there's still time at least.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 24 - 26

Dream Fragments (13) - 6.5 points

3-Day LD Chain - 9 points

Subtotal - 15.5 points
*Competition Total - 356 points*

----------


## dolphin

12/31/18
1 fragment-0.5 point
1/1/19
1 fragment-0.5 point
help someone in need-1 point
recall non-lucid dream 3 days in a row-3 points

Lucid-10 points
DILD-5 points
flying-4 points


*Spoiler* for _dreams_: 



fragment-I rode a roller coaster with my Mom.

fragment-A person was having trouble getting up on an escalator and I helped him up.

lucid-I non-lucidly jumped on a ceiling fan to teleport and became lucid as I felt a strong feeling of acceleration and heard a twinkling noise. I teleported to a clear morning lit sky. I flew towards a star to try to enter another world and woke up.




subtotal-24 points
competition total-447 points

I'll add an old personal goal-use a genie for dream control

----------


## RelicWraith

Only one day left. Better make it count.

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 27 and 28
Dream Fragments (10) - 5 points

Deck The Halls December Competition - Night 29 and 30

Night 29
Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Flight (LD) - 4 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Reality Check - 5 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points

Night 30
Dream Fragments (2) - 1 point

First LD - 10 points
WILD - 5 points
WBTB - 2 points

Subsequent LD - 5 points
Flight (LD) - 4 points
Transformation (Shrink) (LD) - 6 points
Old Personal Task (Discorporate Senses) (LD) - 10 points

Subtotal - 95 points
*Competition Total - 435.5 points*

----------


## RelicWraith

Ah, man. Guess I won't be making a comeback.

Congrats, Dolphin, for taking the lead! I hope everyone had a good time!

Night 31
Dream Fragments (8) - 4 points

Subtotal - 4 points
*Competition Total - 439.5 points*

----------


## Durza

*Night 25--12/30/18*

Non-lucid Fragment (1) - 0.5 points

*Sub Total: 0.5 points
Competition Total: 125.5 points*

DJ Link

----------

